# husky x staffy



## honeyandleo (Dec 5, 2011)

hi 3 weeks ago we rescued a litter of staffy x husky pups we met both parent mum staffy dad siberian husky 
she was taking them to the dogs home the pups where only 6 weeks and im not sure they would have made it had we not intervened and found new homes for these 5 gorgeous girls ( photos will be uploaded soon ) at 9 weeks old now the one we kept ( honey ) is so easy to train and picking things up so fast BUT if anyone else has one or has in the past do you have any advice please she has more energy than i any other dog i have ever had ,,, my staffy does his best to wear her down but she will not give in ??? thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

There is a member who has this cross.. chianya

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/187613-husky-x-staff.html


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

huskies are hard work, they go from one extreme to the other, fast asleep on the sofa to living room olympics, in the space of 5 seconds!!

you will find that she may be a little easier once she can go out for proper walks to get rid of some excess energy. Sibes also respond well to clicker training and this is good mental exercise aswell 

Please be careful in regards to having her offlead as she grows older, as she may take the husky trait of having a huge prey drive and zero recall! Huskies are notoriously bad off the lead and should never be let off unless in an enclosed area. You may get lucky and she will take on the trainability of a staffy and have good recall, but you wont know for sure until she hits maturity

I know a gorgous staffy/husky called Suki - owned by chianya on here, we go to the same dog park, lovely dog who will do anything for a treat but who has the husky colouring :001_wub:


----------



## honeyandleo (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks for the info your spot on even at 9 weeks she goes from 0-60 in a second i have had staffys for yrs and still have a 5yr old male but even at this young age i see the difference from my past staffy pups to her ,, she is 100% energy ill put pics on this week and you can see how fast she is growing ,, once again thanx for your respons


----------



## honeyandleo (Dec 5, 2011)

hi thanks for your comments i have put a few pics on i had on my phone but will get the kids to sort some better ones out off the camera .. honey is great with my other dog she was from staffy mum husky dad but looks more husky acts very staffy my staff loves her he lets her do anything and very rarly has to put her in her place to which she sulks in her cage lol
her toilet training is going realy well we have had her since she was six weeks old too early i know but they where taking them to the dogs home i met both parents and temprement was great but the owner didnt want anything more to do with them ,, speak soon ps is the pic of yours a recent one ?


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

dont know anything about the mix but well done to you for rescuing and looking after them all !!:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::biggrin:


----------



## DebsEvs (Dec 21, 2011)

Hiya, I have had my staffy x husky (called Hades) for 3 weeks now, he will be 11 weeks tomorrow, mum is the staffy, we are doing really well with the toilet training (only 2 accidents in the house so far) he is very good on the lead and we have managed to learn "sit" in the past couple of days. This is my first ever dog and I'm not sure how much I should try and teach him without over loading him, any ideas please ???? :biggrin:


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

DebsEvs said:


> Hiya, I have had my staffy x husky (called Hades) for 3 weeks now, he will be 11 weeks tomorrow, mum is the staffy, we are doing really well with the toilet training (only 2 accidents in the house so far) he is very good on the lead and we have managed to learn "sit" in the past couple of days. This is my first ever dog and I'm not sure how much I should try and teach him without over loading him, any ideas please ???? :biggrin:


teach lots! Its great to get their brain working!

But get one trick down before moving onto another one, and keep training sessions short, 5-10 minutes before breaking for playtime, and make sure to reward lots and keep it fun and interesting

always end training on a positive so the dog is excited when you next train, if he just isnt 'getting it' dont get frustrated, instead do a trick he knows, treat and praise then end the training session.

Puppies have short attention spans and get tired quickly, so short and sweet is the best way to get the most from them :thumbup1:


----------



## DebsEvs (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome, thank you so much Sid&Kira


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

DebsEvs said:


> Awesome, thank you so much Sid&Kira


you live in woodbridge? you should come to the dog park nr ipswich hospital, a member on here, chianya, has an adult staff x husky so you get them to meet up


----------



## DebsEvs (Dec 21, 2011)

I will def go there after Christmas, Hades is really good with other dogs as he is around my friends 2 all of the time and there's a lot of dogs in work, thanks again x x :biggrin:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

A friend of mine has a staff x husky (actually she's getting married today - all the best to her ) and he is a beautiful dog! I do wonder actually if there's something more because he actually looks more like an Akita - he's white with a big, thick coat, curled tail, patches of brindle and one blue eye..... this would also make sense for a dog that is SBT x Husky as both breeds have that mixture of features, but the thing that stands out to me is his size - he is HUGE! Bigger than any Husky or Staffy i've ever seen, he's nearly waist height! 

She got him from freeads as a puppy (she was his 3rd home, he was only about 12 weeks bless him and had a poorly leg when he came to her, which the old 'owners' refused to take responsibility for, even though the vet said the injury couldnt possibly have occurred in her care because it looked like it had been damaged for a week or two) so she was told he was a Staff x Husky but I am not entirely sure. Whatever he is, he's a lovely dog and I hope all the Staff x Huskies on here are the same


----------



## DebsEvs (Dec 21, 2011)

Hiya Verbatim, I got mine from a lady in Great Yarmouth, her dog was a staffy x with something else (she wasn't sure) but she was a real sweet gentle thing but had disowned the pups as she had given birth to 11 but sadly 2 of them died, I chose Hades as he went straight up to my son and sat at his feet, he has gorgeous blue eyes which a lot of people think is evil, I think it's cause they have never seen a dog with blue eyes before. hades mum is quite tall she is about the same size as a springer spaniel and she is just a bit smaller than Hades dad which is the husky, we are not sure how big Hades will get but I'm sure he will be a very loyal dog, he is only 11 weeks at the mo but he is a real character and brought a bit of life to my house as my son is away at school during the week, I've only had him 3 weeks but I couldnt imagine life without him now


----------



## amialison (Jul 20, 2013)

hello there, just wondered how old your staffsky is now and where abouts in GY did u get him ?? I got my girl from a lady in GY,endish of 2011, the mum was a light brown staffy mix and she shew a photo of the husky dad which was black, my girl is black with tan bits and 1 blue eye with the other eye being brown with a little bit of blue in it too, be great if you had 1 of her brothers as am searching for them!!


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

hiya  i got my girl back in 2009 from felixstowe. mum was the husky though and dad the staffy. would love to see pics of yours


----------



## Tiffanyw88 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a staffy x husky boy he is almost 5 he is a great dog very protrctive, playful, loves walks, learns every easy, is good with my cats unless they run he will chase, loves cuddles he is my baby however he does pull abit on our walks, doesn't like male dogs and is every selected with who he likes if he is focussed on something he won't listen. He also has a skin condition. He is my baby


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

This is such an old thread, I don't think any of those who replied are still active.

How a out starting a new thread?
:Locktopic


----------

